# Betta Jumped Out!



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

My betta just jumped out of his tank onto the floor.....i put him back in and he is swimming and got some air from the top but his tail fell off (some of it) fell of so he has a flat spot where it used to be, he can swim still but i dont know if he'll be okay is there anything i can do to help?? MY POOR FISH ! please help!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i would suggest lowering the water level in ur tank so it's easier for him to get to the surface to get air .. also i would put some aq salt so his fins will heal faster .. and i would also give him a little bath in a 2x dosed declorinated water .. just incase he picked up any dirties or bacterias from the floor

and get a lid for that tank .. if u don't have a lid .. maybe a book (that will cover most of the top) .. or seran wrap and punch some holes in it


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....did you wet your hands before you picked him up.....

Sometimes the slime coat can be damaged and this will allow pathogens to infect him...I would go ahead and start aquarium salt 1tsp/gal, tannins along with 100% daily water changes for 10 days while in QT....

Qt in a small container that can be floated in the heated tank to maintain water temp in the 76F range

Premix some treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water-Add aquarium salt 1tsp/gal and tannins-either IAL or dried Oak leaf-let this sit for 30min-1hr to allow the tannins to release and salt dissolve...shake well before use....Use this premixed treatment water for 100% daily water changes while in the QT for 10 days....

Acclimate him to the treatment water first by making 50% water changes every hour for 2 hours and start the 100% tomorrow......

Keep us posted....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Welcome to the forum....did you wet your hands before you picked him up.....
> 
> Sometimes the slime coat can be damaged and this will allow pathogens to infect him...I would go ahead and start aquarium salt 1tsp/gal, tannins along with 100% daily water changes for 10 days while in QT....
> 
> ...


I've always used 1/2 round tsp/gallon of water for protection but i will use the higher amount and will keep you posted as if goes on for 10 days


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Last week, four of my bettas got out even with lids on. One got himself stuck to the lacquer on my shelf, and when he got picked up, his tail split right down the middle. 

He had damaged whole chunks of slime coat, and I was worried salt might irritate him (he's really sensitive to any changes in water conditions). I just double-dosed my water conditioner Prime, as this is supposed to promote slime coat growth and kept eyes on him. 

He bounced back within a few hours and his tail is regrowing nicely. 

One of my bettas fell 6 foot to the ground and was flopping around for a while before I noticed. Apart from being furrier than normal, he was fine without me needing to do anything. 

If you're really worried or your betta is having a lot of difficulties, I would do what OFL says as this should help prevent any nasties from taking advantage.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Last week, four of my bettas got out even with lids on. One got himself stuck to the lacquer on my shelf, and when he got picked up, his tail split right down the middle.
> 
> He had damaged whole chunks of slime coat, and I was worried salt might irritate him (he's really sensitive to any changes in water conditions). I just double-dosed my water conditioner Prime, as this is supposed to promote slime coat growth and kept eyes on him.
> 
> ...


so the tails are growing back after only 1 week? how much?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You don't need to use aquarium salt long term-its doesn't prevent disease or parasites and long term use can cause resistant pathogens/parasites issues and kidney damage......and long term non-therapeutic dosage can limit it ability to work for treatment when needed......fresh, clean, like temp dechlorinated water from regular water changes is the best prevention method for most problems that affect our Bettas....

Fin re-growth can vary from fish to fish based on husbandry, age, genetic, extent of damage and treatment method.....usually with proper treatment you will see new growth within a day or so...full re-growth can take weeks to months and with extreme damage the fins may never return to their full glory.......


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

So it IS safe to use that much aquarium salt right (1 tsp/gal)?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, for Bettas you can use up to 3tsp/gal...depending on what you are treating.....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

OK, the first 100% water change is done with salt i will keep doing it for 9 more days. He seems to be doing okay....i hope he gets better! will keep you posted.

PS. on his fins that are still ok the color has come off will it return?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It should..however, it depends on how badly the slime coat was damaged....especially if you touched him without wetting your hands first....but usually they will be fine....just watch that area and if it start to look fuzzy...increase the the salt to 2tsp/gal...the salt will help him make slime/mucus the fish natural protection....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

what is the longest it'll take to FULLY grow back his tail? and average? also when you says it may not be as nice as before, what will be different from his old tail?
He also seems to be doing good now he's swimming and eating and stuff 
Thanks!


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Would you be able to post the before and after pictures up? My betta anal fin had a large segment that got broken off from his jumping stunt and it immediately tried to "fix" itself by fusing it. So I guess it depends on how it's damaged as well as all the reasons OFL gave.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

earthworm88 said:


> Would you be able to post the before and after pictures up? My betta anal fin had a large segment that got broken off from his jumping stunt and it immediately tried to "fix" itself by fusing it. So I guess it depends on how it's damaged as well as all the reasons OFL gave.


yah sure,here's a before picture I will keep you posted with more


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

OMG....my eyes are tricking me....your betta looked like it didn't have a "butt"! :-O freaky


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

pics


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Ouch......its hard to tell...but did the injury go beyond the fins.....

I had a Betta get his tail chopped off by a marble crayfish and it took about 30 days for full regrowth-the tail did look somewhat off color...but it did grow back.....I started with a 10 sodium chloride 2tsp/gal, tannins, water change and then 10 days freshwater, tannins, water changes-then 10 day magnesium sulfate 2tsp/gal, tannins, water changes......really good nutrition mainly live food and homemade food.....

The cut looks pretty clean-how did it happen exactly......


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Ouch......its hard to tell...but did the injury go beyond the fins.....
> 
> I had a Betta get his tail chopped off by a marble crayfish and it took about 30 days for full regrowth-the tail did look somewhat off color...but it did grow back.....I started with a 10 sodium chloride 2tsp/gal, tannins, water change and then 10 days freshwater, tannins, water changes-then 10 day magnesium sulfate 2tsp/gal, tannins, water changes......really good nutrition mainly live food and homemade food.....
> 
> The cut looks pretty clean-how did it happen exactly......


Hehe...OFL...you got tricked too! That's actually the "before" picture which was the healthy one...he will be posting the "after" picture later. the tail was bent behind the body so can't see it, but doesn't it look like it's been chomped off neatly? lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Laffs...no wonder it looks like a clean cut....lol.....


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha I was wondering how a betta had managed to do that to itself. 

My male's tear went right down to his body, but it's about halfway healed now. He was healing from previous damage (when I purchased him he had very severe fin rot), but even when the colour has filled in, you can tell where the new growth has started as there are slight ripples in the rays and it has a more ruffled look.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope.... the picture IS what happened! and im pretty sure it didn't go beyond the find but it may have


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

earthworm88 said:


> Hehe...OFL...you got tricked too! That's actually the "before" picture which was the healthy one...he will be posting the "after" picture later. the tail was bent behind the body so can't see it, but doesn't it look like it's been chomped off neatly? lol


Nope.... the picture IS what happened!



Oldfishlady said:


> Ouch......its hard to tell...but did the injury go beyond the fins.....
> 
> I had a Betta get his tail chopped off by a marble crayfish and it took about 30 days for full regrowth-the tail did look somewhat off color...but it did grow back.....I started with a 10 sodium chloride 2tsp/gal, tannins, water change and then 10 days freshwater, tannins, water changes-then 10 day magnesium sulfate 2tsp/gal, tannins, water changes......really good nutrition mainly live food and homemade food.....
> 
> The cut looks pretty clean-how did it happen exactly......


and im pretty sure it didn't go beyond the find but it may have....he just fell on the floor and off with his tail it was.

 EDIT:  here's my poor little guy before he lost his tail .


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

So your fish has essentially no tail now? I'd definitely be keeping eyes on it then. Just watch for any signs of infection since it is so close to the body. Using salt and some Indian Almond/Oak leaves extract (they have anti-bacterial properties) should promote new growth and prevent any secondary infections from cropping up. 

Feeding him lots of high protein foods (frozen is good for this) will also encourage new growth.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Starting day 2 water change now  
please let me know of things to watch out for that show infection and what not.
Thanks! :-D


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

OMG....seriously? At first I couldn't believe my eyes! I looked closer than thought the tail in question must be behind. I feel so bad for your betta and you. Well, if the tail grows back, it at least will be a "uniform" color  What a beautiful VT he was too!

You need OFL advice on this....this is the most serious injury I have seen (having limited experience that is).

Best of luck with the care and treatment. Hope he heals fast!


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

jman828 said:


> Starting day 2 water change now
> please let me know of things to watch out for that show infection and what not.
> Thanks! :-D


So what have you got in the new water and what size tank for your betta "the sunfish"?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

earthworm88 said:


> So what have you got in the new water and what size tank for your betta "the sunfish"?


Sunfish??? I have my conditoned water with salt for now and i may be putting in bettafix if he doesnt get better


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Google sunfish 

So 1 gal of conditioned water with 1 teaspoon of AQ salt and Stress Coat. 
Don't use Bettafix, I have heard from many sources that it is not the best medicine to use as it can be harmful to their labyrinth organ. Go back and take a look at OFL advice about the other ingredients as your betta is severely injured and OFL had experience with this before. 

Honestly, if you keep the water super clean very day, the food pellet you feed even barely have a chance to touch water before he noms it and you immediately suck out any poo you see, that is half the battle. I would feed him frozen high protein food ie bloodworm or brine shrimp every other day if I were you because he needs the extra protein to rebuild. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, just wanted to say keep your chin up and keep on him! I found a completely dried out betta of mine next to a heater, he'd been there for about two hours! ALL of his fins fell off, he was barely clinging to life. I thought about euthanizing, (and sometimes it is appropriate) but I didn't and his fins have regrown completely. He's fat and happy. 

If you can I'd pick up some bettafix or something from petco, some chemical meds in case he does get worse. I kept my guy in a shallow tupperware with a lid and only a few inches of water. I tried feeding him twice a day, a few pellets each time, until he started eating again. Just be sure to remove them if he doesn't eat them. My betta who jumped didn't eat for two weeks. It was depressing, but just keep going! Keep us updated and good luck <3


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Bettafix is iffy, majority of betta owners/breeders warn people to stay clear of it, that it can do more harm then good. I would suggest listening to OFL on this case. After the AQ salt treatment, maybe you could use stress coat when you do water changes, from what I hear that is great for fin regrowth. But, I'd check in with OFL first to see if that is an option, needed or not, for after the main treatment. Good luck, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

For a missing tail-I would QT in a small container that can either be floated in a heated tank or some how maintain a temp in the 76-77F range....you don't want to go too high on the temp with a compromised fish......

A good QT-especially if they are having problems swimming-is the small cup some Bettas are sold in with the lid

No filter or water movement, dim lit, low traffic.....

Premixed treatment water: Use a 1gal jug of like temp dechlorinated water-Add aquarium salt 1tsp/gal and tannins-either IAL or dried Oak leaf....I use 10-12 naturally dried and fallen from the tree Oak leaf-crushed....let this treatment water sit for 30min-1hr to allow the tannins to release and the salt to dissolve.....Shake well before use and use this premixed treatment water for 100% daily water changes for 10 days.....

The longer the tannins steep the more tannins released the darker the water-this is want you want each day...increase in tannins-don't worry if some of the bits get in the QT with the fish...if you have any live plants like water lettuce, frogbit, duckweed...even hornwort add a small amount in the QT to float...by having something overhead can help the Betta feel safe-a solid colored lid will do this too...but live plants have the added benefit of keeping water safe....

First acclimate him to the treatment water by doing 50% water changes every hour for 2 hours and start the 100% tomorrow and that will count as day 1 of treatment....

Be sure that the water temp between the QT water and premixed jug of Tx water is pretty close in temp-if not-if you are floating him in a heated tank-float a second container with the Tx water to equalize the temp or make 50% twice within 20 min or so....check the temps with a thermometer....too extreme temp changes with a compromised fish can be really hard on them......

Within a day or so you should start to see new fin growth-usually will look white or clear in color....as long as the fish is acting okay, eating and you don't see any fuzzy growth on the injured area...all is fine.....if you see fuzzy growth Increase the salt to 2tsp/gal.....

Nutrition-this is really important for healing and regrowth of the fins...high protein and a good varied diet-fed in very small frequent meals....5-6 times a day.....if you have access to mosquito larva...feed this....the better the diet and water quality the faster you will see new growth.....

If the damage went beyond the fin and into caudal peduncle or quick...meaty part of the tail.....it may not grow back and the fish may need to be euthanized-if the lack of tail impedes swimming/locomotion....you should know within a week and/or by his behavior....

Full regrowth may take months....but once new growth is noted-all he may need is a 10 day treatment...after that....its time, good nutrition, water quality and patience......

Good luck and keep us posted....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> For a missing tail-I would QT in a small container that can either be floated in a heated tank or some how maintain a temp in the 76-77F range....you don't want to go too high on the temp with a compromised fish......
> 
> A good QT-especially if they are having problems swimming-is the small cup some Bettas are sold in with the lid
> 
> ...


Ok, Thanks . I am on day 3 of treatment out of 10. So i should be looking for fuzzy spots? is there anything else? I don't know too much about betta sickness so I would appreciate it if you could tell me everything to watch out for. 
Thanks OFL!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Myates, I'm just saying bettafix is low budget medicine, he might want to get something better but I don't know if that's an option.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Myates, I'm just saying bettafix is low budget medicine, he might want to get something better but I don't know if that's an option.


I might have to do that  GreenTea  But for now I think i'll just keep with the salt and if needed I will buy some better medicine. PS. I have  not  added any bettafix because from you guys and other sites have learned it sucks....haha. OFL you still here? Need symptoms please. :-D


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

General symptoms......fuzzy, cotton growths, black crusty areas, clamped fins, lethargic, hiding, stops eating, flashing, swellings...etc......anything that is abnormal....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> General symptoms......fuzzy, cotton growths, black crusty areas, clamped fins, lethargic, hiding, stops eating, flashing, swellings...etc......anything that is abnormal....


OK.....and also where his tail was, the fin below it a litle piece in the middle has fallen out and it hanging there still attached on the end so i dont know what to do about it and i dont think it is caused by finrot


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is what happened, it doesn't look like finrot to me.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

PS. I also have medicine
1. API - Liquid Fungus Cure
2.API - Bettafix
Should I Use either of them?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

jman828 said:


> This is what happened, it doesn't look like finrot to me.


I just can't imagine how the jump made his entire tail fall off..that's crazy stuff. Fin rot doesn't rot the fin in such a way, so I would say it was because of the jump. Mine also broke off in such a way after a jump as well, couple segments of the rays just broke and fell off (not attached like yours). I am not sure what you are supposed to do with that. OFL can give you advice on that. 

As for the meds, I wouldn't use either unless necessary meaning when you see fungus growth. If you are currently using AQ salt and tannins and super clean water, that should help a great deal. 

I hope he heals up soon.

Wait and see what OFL and others would say about the meds. For now, I wouldn't if I were you.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

jman828 said:


> PS. I also have medicine
> 1. API - Liquid Fungus Cure
> 2.API - Bettafix
> Should I Use either of them?


Has there been any changes.....can you post an up-dated pic....can you see any new growth...personally, I wouldn't add any of those products.....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Has there been any changes.....can you post an up-dated pic....can you see any new growth...personally, I wouldn't add any of those products.....


I don't think theres any new growth yet but i can't really tell. Here's a pic but what should i do about the above issue with the pic that earthworm replied about?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

jman828 said:


> I don't think theres any new growth yet but i can't really tell. I will post a pic in a minute or two but what shoudl i do about the above issue with the pic that earthworm replied about?


The treatment you are doing now should take care of it...


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> The treatment you are doing now should take care of it...


Does it look like there's new growth and he's getting better? Also what to do about piece of fin that fell out and is hanging off (see previous page for pic)?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't tell by the photo if he has any new growth...I wouldn't do anything for the fin piece that fell off or hanging off....it should drop on its own in time.....have patience...it going to be a long road with that amount of damage....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> I can't tell by the photo if he has any new growth...I wouldn't do anything for the fin piece that fell off or hanging off....it should drop on its own in time.....have patience...it going to be a long road with that amount of damage....


Do you still think it  will  grow back?

P.S. That little piece of tail fell of during his 4th out of 10th water change


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

It will grow back, slowly but it will! Holy heck! That is some crazy tail damage D:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It should. My male bettas have torn absolute shreds off each other when dividers had failed, and there have been rays snapped and bits of fins hanging loose.

However, they managed to grow back within a couple of months. While you could sort of tell there had been damage, it still looked reasonably normal. 

I have found any damage to the anal fin takes longer to heal than the caudal, but once a tail starts showing signs of regrowth, it generally progresses fairly quickly after that.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> It will grow back, slowly but it will! Holy heck! That is some crazy tail damage D:


Is that guarenteed or just what you think? Even i'm not sure it will...lol:-?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

It will for sure, as LBF said, maybe not in its full glory, but it will.  Even if there is the tiniest bit of fin left, it will grow..


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> It will for sure, as LBF said, maybe not in its full glory, but it will.  Even if there is the tiniest bit of fin left, it will grow..


So i'm asuming there is at least a little bit of fin left?

 EDIT:  I found this on a sticky so I'll fill it out
Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 Gal.
What temperature is your tank? 79 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Betta Bite Pellets and/or bloodworms
How often do you feed your betta fish? twice a day 2 pellets and sometimes 1 or 2 b/w

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? try to every 4 days sometimes 7 (am doing every day for treatment)
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? conditioner, 1/2 tsp salt

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? no

Ammonia: -
Nitrite: -
Nitrate: -
pH: -
Hardness: -
Alkalinity: -

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? fins gone!
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? hasn't
When did you start noticing the symptoms? after he jumped lol
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? yes, salt
Does your fish have any history of being ill? i dont think so
How old is your fish (approximately)? 4 months


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think if he was cut at the body, he wouldn't be alive right now so yes he does.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

By the form you just filled out...you posted that you used 1/2tsp aquarium salt with water changes....have you been keeping him in salt all the time....before his tail injury or is this the salt you are using now for treatment.....it makes a difference.....

It is important that you use therapeutic dosages for it to work-what dosage are you using per gallon(how much water is he in-how much salt are you using)...... and if he has always been kept in low dose salt...it may not work at all.....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> I think if he was cut at the body, he wouldn't be alive right now so yes he does.


Ok lol.....



Oldfishlady said:


> By the form you just filled out...you posted that you used 1/2tsp aquarium salt with water changes....have you been keeping him in salt all the time....before his tail injury or is this the salt you are using now for treatment.....it makes a difference.....
> 
> It is important that you use therapeutic dosages for it to work-what dosage are you using per gallon(how much water is he in-how much salt are you using)...... and if he has always been kept in low dose salt...it may not work at all.....


yes he is in salt all the time....for regular water changes it is 1/2 tsp/gal


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Do you still think it  will  grow back?


I do think it will grow back. I have a female that I got from walmart and her tail fin was GONE. It looked like someone chopped off her fin. The top part looks like it was cut right at her body. She looked like 1/2 a fish when she swam. It was kinda creepy to watch her

She looked like this









it took about 3 months or so but she now looks like this









I used AQ salt and Stress coat which helps with fin regrowth. Her fin started to heal alot faster once I got her a heater :-D


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I do think it will grow back. I have a female that I got from walmart and her tail fin was GONE. It looked like someone chopped off her fin. The top part looks like it was cut right at her body. She looked like 1/2 a fish when she swam. It was kinda creepy to watch her
> 
> She looked like this
> 
> ...


OK That is reassuring, I hope i'll have good luck with it like you did! That's crazy how big a difference that is!
P.S. you have a very nice betta there!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, OFL. After I'm done with the 10 day 100% water changes do i stop changing it everyday and just go back to normal or what happens after the 10 day thing?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> OK That is reassuring, I hope i'll have good luck with it like you did! That's crazy how big a difference that is!
> P.S. you have a very nice betta there!


Thanks :-D I actually left her at walmart and got another fish but I felt bad and went back to get her 3 days later. her body color isn't much but that blue in her fins - its like an electric blue. Very pretty. 

I have actually grown back several sets of fins - several of the ones I have had fin rot when I got them but sushi and her missing tail was by far the worst.

ETA: new growth may be hard to spot at first. For sushi, it was kind of like a transparent extension on her fin but as it grew back, it became more normal looking. It's kinda hard to explain but you will notice it when you see it


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just wondering, he seems to be very hungry today could it be because it is taking alot of energy to regrow his new fins or is it a sign of sickness or just normal?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I would think its normal. My fish would eat non stop if i let them.

what do you feed him?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I would think its normal. My fish would eat non stop if i let them.
> 
> what do you feed him?


BettaBites Pellets And Sometimes Bloodworms For The Extra Healing Protein


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I do this for regrowth with tail biting and it might help you as well...

I space out their food, 3 or 4 pellets a day and frozen food once a week or so for variety. Just like with people, a constant use of calories instead of a bunch at one time helps them 1- not get bloated and 2- allow them to use calories and energy effectively. High protein diets, slime coat, and heat will do wonders for fin regrowth!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

jman828 said:


> Hey, OFL. After I'm done with the 10 day 100% water changes do i stop changing it everyday and just go back to normal or what happens after the 10 day thing?


OFL??????? You There???? Need answer please!!! :thankyou:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

You can try sending her a private message...

I "think" after 10 days, you go back to the normal schedual??


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What size tank are you going to keep him in once the treatment is completed-

Once the 10 day salt treatment is completed-fresh/dechlorinated water.....

Due to injury, I would recommend 1gal unfiltered-with something like a large leaf plant either real or silk close to the surface for him to rest on.......with water changes of twice weekly...1-50% and 1-100% to maintain water quality....feed small frequent meals and remove any uneaten food....
Exercise him once a day with a mirror for 5 min.

Once you see half the tail grown back-increase the exercise to twice daily and if he is tolerating the 1gal you can move him to 2 gal at this point and continue the twice weekly water changes...1-50% and 1-100% and diet, exercise....

I wouldn't use a filter or water movement until most of the tail has grown back and he is swimming without any problems.....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> What size tank are you going to keep him in once the treatment is completed-
> 
> Once the 10 day salt treatment is completed-fresh/dechlorinated water.....
> 
> ...


Ok that's what i was thinking......I will try that


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think there is a *little* bit of new growth on the tail, if I look closely I see a little bit of ******/clear fin like stuff on the back of his tail. So I think it's finally beginning to grow!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great......good job......


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

By the way, he absoloutely hates seeing his reflection.... He flares and rapidly swims back and forth around the tank and goes crazy, so there's no doubt he gets excersise out of it!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! His tail has already grown back about 1/8 inch!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Yay! That's great news.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

jman828 said:


> Wow! His tail has already grown back about 1/8 inch!


You should post pic of how the fin re-growth is progressing......


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here he is!


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work, Jmam! & OFL for your awesome advice as usual! :-D


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

yay !!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

He is swimming really well, and even when he had no tail he still was. So would it be ok to put him in a divided 10 gal tank on the opposite side of the filter?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Once the 10 day treatment is over, however, you will get faster regrowth in a more controlled environment with limited to no water movement and extra partial water only changes with good nutrition......


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

OK....I'll wait a bit


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

His tail is growing so fast now.....I went away for the weekend, came back and it grew 1/8" more!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good job....post some pic of the progress.......


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Guh, I know how much of a pain jumping fish can be. I had a betta in fourth grade that jumped out of his tank and onto the floor. He landed on my cat's tail. She freaked out and ran away, and when I picked him up he was COVERED in cat hair. Funniest thing I've ever seen. He bounced back quickly, thank God.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! That's a bit more crazy than my story. Glad he was OK!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's his progress....It's so fast I notice new groth every 1-2 days!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Wow! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He does look great. I am so paranoid about mine jumping out after seeing what happened to yours. I drive my kid crazy (my 15 year old helps me with water changes).


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Should be fine if all that happened was he jumped out and nothing else.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, his tail sure is growing back fast! What a tough little guy.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

I know, it's crazy!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's today.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome....good job!


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Omg :O


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Awesome....good job!


Thanks . Take a guess on how much longer until full regrowth


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

freeflow246 said:


> Omg :O


Haha, what?


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

His fins are coming back so fast! :O


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

more recovery pictures !!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

If anyone's still here, here's another update pic less than a month after previous pic and it's so much bigger! 


Ignore my finger, that's the only way i can get him to stay in one spot and not flare at the camera all the time!!!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

If people are still here do you think he could go in a 10 Gal. Divided yet??


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

What great progress. :


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good job...he looks great...its sounds/looks like he is ready for the 10gal....keep us posted....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

So you think it's ok for him to go in the filtered 10 gal?


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing tale with a happy ending. Pun intended. Hope you will keep up with his progress pictures....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Only one way to find out.....give it a try and see how he does......you can always take him out if he can't tolerate the space/filter....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok sometime before the end of the week I will put him in and see what happens and check how the two males flare and what not and keep him in or put him back if it doesn't work. If it does I'm going to keep his old WAY to small tank and heater for a QT. Thanks for your great advice as always OFL and I will post a progress pic about once a month until his tail's back to normal.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Adding Him To 10 Gal Later Tonight... Soon


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

He's in but the fish allready in there (had undivided until today) thinks it's his territory so he is flaring more than I have ever seen a betta flare before!!! *runs away to make sure they're not hopping over the divider to kill each other....slightly scared!*

Here's A Short Video Of The "War of the Bettas!"
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/892/kl7.mp4


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great....I couldn't get the video to work for me....have they calmed down any?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

A little but they're still flaring a lot so I was wondering if I should take one out? Or is it ok?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

They sort of seem to be tiring each other out because they swim not so craxily and flare only every few seconds and don't seem so mad but I can tell they're getting exausted is that ok? Never had a divided tank...


----------



## ubettawork (Nov 1, 2011)

omg - amazing story & pics! It was like reading a suspense novel! (this is my 1st post, been lurking for a couple wks since I got my first betta in over a decade). Awesome progress! Please keep updating us! I can't wait to see his tail fully healed!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would watch them and play it by ear....if he seems too stressed move him....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

UPDATE:  They're doing pretty well now, with fighting at a minimum. And even without his full tail he's doing well .


----------

